# einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

*einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Hi Leute!

ich glaube ich brauche mal ratschläge und hilfe.

ich habe derzeit noch alles auf luftkühler ausgelegt und wollte mich nun ein klein stück verbessern.
gut zugegebener maßen wollte ich in mein gehäuse ein plexi window einbauen und innen alles etwas hübscher machen. leider aber habe ich dann nur den blick auf diesen riesen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken, ein seinem hässlichen silber.

Somit dachte ich mir, hey eine kompakt wakü für die CPU für wenig geld rundet die sache doch ab. somit habe ich mich über antec 620 / antec 920 und corsair h80 belesen. da die antecs wohl sehr laut sein sollen bin ich beim corsair hängen geblieben.

nun dachte ich mir, wäre es nicht sinnvoller cpu und graka zu kühlen. 

mein plan also, in etappen eine richtige kühlung zulegen. Ich sage euch gleich zu begin, es muss keine überdimensionale lösung sein, hauptsache sie kühlt etwas besser als meine derzeitige lösung mit luft.
da ich den brocken von ekl habe, habe ich meinstens temps von 42 grad beim BF3 spielen, die graka bleibt auch bei 55 grad etwa hängen, habe ja hier die sapphire 6950 dirt 3 edition, die von haus aus wegen ihrer kühlung gelobt wird.

ich übertakte nicht und habe es nicht vor. es soll halt alles etwas besser laufen wie jetzt. ich bin kein junkie der permanent auf die temps schaut und dem dann einer abgeht wenn die temps unter last bei 35 grad kleben bleiben.

ich habe aus meiner unerfahrenheit mal bei aquatuning eine liste gemacht, die es zu überprüfen und zu diskutieren gilt. wie gesagt soll es nix teures sein und nix high end mäsiges - hauptsache es läuft und das vor allem leise und etwas kühler als mit luft.

hier erstmal mein derzeitiges system:
cpu: intel i5-2500 4x3.3 Ghz / Kühler EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
MB: ASrock Z68 pro3 B3
RAM: 4x4GB 1600 G.Skill Ripjaws
HDD: 1x OCZ 60GB SSD / 1x crucial m4 128GB SSD / 2x 500er SATA
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL black perl
NT: bequiet 550W

wie ihr seht habe ich durch das case eigentlich viel platz und kann 2 single radis unterbringen oder auch 1 doppel radi. 

da ich echt verzweifle überlege ich es A komplett sein zu lassen, B nur die CPU mit dem corsair zu kühlen, oder C stückchen weise was ordentliches zu kaufen.

Hier meine aquatuning liste:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/9b58ca12c2ac819e443a1d7ef3e50213

könnt ihr mir helfen und mir mal ratschläge geben?


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Mehr Anschlüsse.


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Juli 2012)

Ob du eine Custom Wakü willst oder nicht, kann dir keiner sagen.

Es kommt darauf an was du für Ansprüche an die wakü stellst.
Hauptsächlich greift man zur wakü um wirklich alles silent zu haben, ggf. Um das letzte an OC Potenzial herauszuquetschen.

Optik spielt bei vielen Liebhabern auch einer Rolle, nur wirst du da mit einer 300€ Lösung denke ich nicht so zufrieden sein.

Zur einkaufsliste:

Der cuplex kryos delrin bietet momentan das beste p/l im CPU Kühler segment.

Ist deine Graka überhaupt im ref Design, Sodas der fullcover Kühler passt?

Wenn es eine Pumpe sein soll die leise ist, dann nimm ne eheim 1046 12v.

Die kühlflüssigkeit ist mir nicht geläufig, Greif lieber zu Aquatuning Double protect, oder Greif gleich zu reinem destiliertem Wasser aus dem Supermarkt.

Zum Schlauch nehm lieber ein Masterkleer Retail Package.

Anschlüsse fehlen noch, und nimm lieber 11/8 Schlauch/ Anschlüsse die sind knickfester.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

das ich mehr anschlüsse brauche ist mir klar, auch der schlauch reicht nicht.
es soll nur erstmal als grundlage dienen... sorry hatte ich nicht dazu geschrieben

ansprüche....hm... es soll nicht lauter werden wie jetzt, obwohl es in dem case echt leise ist durch die dämmung, weiterhin soll es nicht wärmer werden wie jetzt. sagte ja, wenn ich etwa 10% bessere kühlung habe wie jetzt reicht mir das völlig.

das mit der optik passt schon so, die kühler und schläuche sind schwarz, so wie ich es haben will. mein case soll schwarz sein innen drin und die kabel alle weiß gesleeved werde, bzw teilweise sind sie es.
das mit dem geld is so ne sache. das es sicher nicht billiger ist wie eine corsair h80 ist mir bewusst, da ich aber alles einzeln kaufe über 2-3 monate hinweg, sollte das schon passen. kann meine freundin halt nich mehr shoppen gehen XD

tja ob meine graka im ref design ist kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, so richtig fündig bin ich leider bei herr google nicht geworden.

also nochmals mein ziel:
schwarze komponenten, nicht zu teuer, kühlleistung 10% besser wie jetzt, also nix mit 0grad ziel temps. wenn ich hier unter last auf 40 grad komme ist das schon echt stark. also würde ich sagen die kühlung an sich ist nicht soooo wichtig, darf halt nur nicht schlechter werden.
und der letzte punkt, es darf nicht zu laut werden, ich habe schon gute grund voraussetzung mit dem fractal case durch die dämmung und das was ich derzeit am meisten höre ist der lüfter von der EKL Brocken einheit, die von EKL sollen ja eh ******** sein. aber die fratcal lüfter sind schon echt leise, könnte man ja für den Radi verwenden oder?

wenn ich 11/8 schlauch und anschlüsse nehme passt doch der cuplex kryos delrin nicht mehr oder?

was sagt ihr zu den radis. soll ich 1x120er nehmen oder lieber 1x240er? könnte auch aus platzgründen 2x120er nehmen? viele sagen ja das bei cpu und graka kühlung mindestens ein 360er ran muss


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Kommt auf den Anschluss an. Wenn der g1/4 hat ist der Schlauch egal.

Mehr ist besser, und leiser. Vor allem mit Karten der vorherigen Generation.

Wo sollen die Radis hin?


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

mir egal wo hin. ich könnte den 180er lüfter hinten oben raus nehmen und hätte dann einfach mal 57cm im deckel platz.

könnte aber auch 2x 120er radis an die beiden frontlüfter von fractal unten schnallen

könnte aber auch 1x 120 hinten am auslass hinter der cpu hängen.

ich weiß halt nicht ob ich bei graka und cpu mit 1x 120er hinkomme. wie gesagt brauch ich keine kühlverbesserung von 100%

achso...klar G1/4 solls werden, habe nun die 11/8 schläuche und anschlüsse genommen


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ich denke bei 1*120 wird es eine Verschlechterung. Die Kühlfläche wird schließlich weniger, die Wärme mehr.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

so mal eine neue zusammenstellung
passt es so?
ist es ausreichend / zu groß dimensioniert?

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d7b4e22e1b04a525fccd9fbf25ded7bb


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2012)

Untersimensioniert.
Die HD6970 hat einen verbrauch von ca 400 Watt. 
Die CPU von ca 100. Das wären also 500 Watt. 
Die meisten Leute hier rechnen mit 1x einen 120iger Radiator pro 100 Watt. Das wären in deinem Fall also 5x120.
Außerdem fehlen Pumpenentkopplung  und Pumpenadapter.


----------



## der_knoben (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

@Bash
Wo hast du denn die Werte her?

Also bei einem C2Q 9550 @3.83GHz + HD6870 hat ein interner 360iger Radi gerade noch gereicht. Wasser war dann schon bis weilen bei 48°C, Lüfter auf niedrigster Drehzahl.
Bei jeder größeren Graka wäre wohl mindestens ein 420iger sinnvoll.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

also ich habe eine 6950 die maximal 225W leistungsaufnahme hat, laut AMD nimmt das board der karte unter spielen sogar um die 125W auf.

Also müsste bei mir ein 360iger radi völlig reichen

nur wenn ich ein 360iger nehmen würde, würde dann nicht das silent feeling verloren gehen?


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> @Bash
> Wo hast du denn die Werte her?
> 
> Also bei einem C2Q 9550 @3.83GHz + HD6870 hat ein interner 360iger Radi gerade noch gereicht. Wasser war dann schon bis weilen bei 48°C, Lüfter auf niedrigster Drehzahl.
> Bei jeder größeren Graka wäre wohl mindestens ein 420iger sinnvoll.



Die Watt Werte habe ich als Worst-Case Szenario genommen.
48°C Wasser sind echt sehr sehr hoch.
Ein 420iger entspricht ja ca 4 1/2 120iger Radiatoren.
@TE Ein 360iger wird zwar reichen aber kein super Silent bei selben Temperaturen schaffen.
Ein 420iger ist empfehlenswert. Mehr Fläche schadet nie.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

wie ich grad lese, hat meine graka kein ref design
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dirt-3-Edition mit Dual-Fan im Test - Inside (Seite 4) - HT4U.net

was kann ich denn dann für einen schwarzen kühler nehmen?


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2012)

Mh... schau mal bei LE ob die etwas haben.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

äh LE? bin doch nicht vom fach


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Grundsätzlich:

Guide gelesen?
Kompaktkühlungs FAQ gelesen?

Deine Temperaturen sind absolut unkritisch. Folglich kannst du die Lüfter problemlos drosseln.
Wenn du einen leisen Betrieb anstrebst, dann sind Kompaktkühlungen nicht die richtige Wahl.

btw: Doppelposts bitte unterlassen und die Bearbeiten-Funktion nutzen.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

hi uter,

ich habe schon so gut wie alles gelesen.

was meinst du mit "temperaturen sind unkritisch"?

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einem 240er oder 360er radi hinkomme und welchen gpu kühler ich nehmen kann für mein leider nicht referenz design graka?

ach ja...und was oder wer ist LE?


----------



## Research (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

360 müsste reichen. Sollte dann ein größerer AGB genutzt werden.
240 eher nicht. 240 + 120 ja. 3x 120 ja.

Unkritisch: OK aber, für unsere Verhältnisse hier, (PCGH-Extreme) (zu) hoch.


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ich mein damit, dass es dir nichts bringt, wenn du noch 10% niedrigere Temperaturen hast (was btw innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit der Sensoren liegt). Selbst 10K mehr wären kein Problem. 

Ein 240er würde reichen, die Leistung wär aber niedriger als mit einem guten Luftkühler auf der Graka. Ein 360er wär sinnvoller, rechtfertigt aber die hohen Kosten für die Wakü mMn immernoch nicht.

Das hast du aber noch nicht gelesen oder?

LE = Liquid Extasy = ein Hersteller von Kühlern

PS:
@ Research:
Die größe des AGBs ist völlig egal.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Juli 2012)

gut...danke

also cpu kühler ist ok
schlauch und anschlüsse nun auf 11/8 geändert
flüssigkeit egal
360er radi
AGB völlig wurscht
pumpe nun die eheim 1046 12v

liquid extasy haben sogar was für meine gpu.

habt ihr noch andere ideen oder verbesserungen?

somit sollte ich eigentlich mich wenigstens nicht verschlechtern
wenn das der fall ist, dann sollte ja alles passen

Äh doofe frage... Reichen meine fractal lüfter aus? wie würdet ihr die anschließen. Über pwm oder 3 pin on mb oder über ne nzxt lüftersteuerung die noch drin ist?

update: sollte man eigentlich auch den chipsatz mit kühlen oder ist das dann ehr spielerei?


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ist kein muss. Ein Luftzug im Gehäuse reicht.


----------



## ops16ml5 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

super

jetzt nur die frage, sollte ich mir neue lüfter für den radi holen oder reichen die gehäuse lüfter vom fractal?
sollte ich dann die radi lüfter mit 3pin über meine nzxt steuerung laufen lassen oder über das MB als chassis lüfter?


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Egal.


----------



## ops16ml5 (8. Juli 2012)

So hab mir alles rausgesucht. Jetzt hab ich jedoch wieder ne frage. In der front wird nun ein doppelter 140er radi installiert un hinten ein 120er. Leider ist der 140er alphacool 45mm dick, was meiner meinung zu dick ist. Sollte ich hier auf einen 30er gehen oder ein slim von magiccool?


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Kannst auch nen Magicool Slim nehmen. Die haben fast die gleiche Leistung wie deren tiefere Brüder.


----------



## ops16ml5 (10. Juli 2012)

Danke fusion.

Die richtigen anschlüsse zu finden ist ganz schön mühsam. Bekommt man eigentlich zu den kühlern die verschlusskappen mit geliefert, oder muss man die sich auch noch kaufen? auf der einen seite die tülle aber die andere seite is dann noch offen. Wie beim gpu kühler


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Nimm das was passt.


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

Fast alles bestellt bis auf den cpu kühler un die pumpe.

Welche erfahrung habt ihr hiermit gemacht: 

Den kryos delrin / ek waterblock lxt acetal
Phobya 220 pumpe / eheim 1046 12v

Die cpu kühler nehmen sich beide nicht viel von der bewertung her. Von daher finde ich, ist es egal welche nich nehme oder?
Bei den pumpen kann ich nichts finden zum vergleich. Nur die grösse der phobya spricht für sich. sie ist kleiner und macht einen guten eindruck. ausserdem benötigt man dafür keine pumpen adapter

wenn ich den ek lxt und eine phobya nehme, statt den anderen beiden, ist es einfach mal 50euronen günstiger, was ja einiges ausmacht.

Könnt ihr mir hierbei bitte noch helfen damit ich alles bestellen und am WE zusammenbauen kann?


----------



## Älsta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Hier ist mal ein Test zu den Phobya Pumpen (220/260/400): 
Test

Und hier noch ein Test zu 15 verschiedenen Pumpen (darunter auch die Phobya 260/400 und die Eheim 1046):
Test

Hier werden zwar meist die Eheim-Pumpen empfohlen, aber die Phobya Pumpen sollen auch sehr leise sein. Außerdem sind sie günstiger und per Lüftersteuerung regelbar. 
Ich überlege auch noch, ob ich jetzt die Phobya 260 oder die Eheim 1046 nehme. Das was ich bisher über die Phobya gelesen habe, lässt mich eher zu dieser tendieren... 

Wenn du nur CPU kühlen willst reicht die 220 von der Leistung her aus. Du übertaktest ja nicht und willst das Teil auch nicht auf RT runterkühlen. Mit Grafikkarte wäre die 260 wahrscheinlich besser.


----------



## ludscha (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Beim Cpu-Kühler is es im Grunde auch wurscht, welchen du nimmst den die paar Grad unterschied in den Tests wirst im Betrieb nicht merken.

Nimm einfach den der Dir gefällt und gut ist es. 


Mfg
ludscha


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

@Älsta - naja ich will gpu und cpu kühlen und nicht übertakten. wenn alles auf 35 oder 40 grad unter lasst läuft ist es doch schön. mir ist es egal, hauptsache es ist nicht wärmer als mit der luftkühlung von gpu und den cpu EKL brocken

das mit dem CPU kühler konnte ich mir schon denken. den unterschied von 2 Grad heule ich nicht hinterher, jedoch 20€ unterschied. vor allem wenn nachwuchs im anmarsch ist, da darf man eh nicht mehr so viel kaufen.

die phobya ist echt schön klein und nimmt nicht so viel platz weg wie die eheim. da ich das fractal XL gehäuse mit dämmung habe, sollte man eh kaum was von der Pumpe hören.


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Den kryos delrin / ek waterblock lxt acetal


 Der Kryos Delrin ist momentan vom P/L-Verhältnis mit Abstand der beste Kühler. Der EK ist etwas schwächer.



Älsta schrieb:


> Hier werden zwar meist die Eheim-Pumpen empfohlen, aber die Phobya Pumpen sollen auch sehr leise sein.


Die 400 ist eine der lautesten Pumpen auf dem Markt. Die kleinen Modelle scheine leiser zu sein, aber die Qualität und das P/L-Verhältnis überzeugen mich nicht. Die 1046 dagegen ist eine der leisesten Pumpen am Markt.



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> @Älsta - naja ich will gpu und cpu kühlen und nicht übertakten. wenn alles auf 35 oder 40 grad unter lasst läuft ist es doch schön.


 schön unnötig

Bitte noch den Titel wie in meinem Link beschrieben ändern.


----------



## Älsta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Wenn du ein gedämmtes Gehäuse hast wirst du von den Phobya Pumpen (zumindest von der 220/260) sowieso nichts hören.

Was mich bei den Eheim Pumpen stört ist:
-230V Version: Das extra Kabel, das man aus dem Gehäuse legen muss
-12V Version: Die Adapterkarte, die man noch benötigt (DC-AC-Wandler)
+ Adapter bei den Anschlüssen (bei beiden Versionen)

UPDATE:


Uter schrieb:


> Die 400 ist eine der lautesten Pumpen auf dem Markt.



Stimmt, aber er wollte ja eigentlich auch die 220er. Die 400 wäre vom Preis her ja dann auch nicht mehr günstiger als die Eheim 1046, deshalb bin ich nicht davon ausgegangen, dass er vorhat die 400 zu kaufen.


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

adapterkarte? davon wusste ich bis jetzt nichts. ich depp hätte wieder mal nur die adapter gekauft und blöd aus der wäsche geschaut

da die eheim so groß ist, hat man leider auch da nicht mehr viel spielraum um diesen dann noch extra zu dämmen.
bei der phobya geht das ohne trouble, was ich auch besser finde.

hat einer von euch auf aquatuning oder so ein ablassventil gesehen für 11/8 schläuche? ich finde da nix

danke nochmal für die test der phobya...bin grad dabei sie zu lesen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Die basale Eheim 1046 12V (über Alphacool vertrieben) ist nun einmal eine 12 V Wechselstrompumpe - für den Betrieb braucht man einen DC/AC-Wandler, der aber je nach Angebot dabei ist. Man muss nur darauf achten, dass man nicht explizit die Variante "ohne Wandler" kauft - das ist de facto ein Ersatzteil. (Wobei mir keine Fälle von ausgefallenen 1046 bekannt sind. Wenn mal jemand Probleme mit ner Eheim-basierten Pumpe hat, dann meist wegen der Eletronik, aber auch nur bei den Ablegern mit komplexeren Funktionen  )
Bei der 1046 12V Watercool Edition, der HPPS und der Aquastream ist die Wandlerplatine bereits hinten in der Pumpe integriert.



Älsta schrieb:


> Wenn du ein gedämmtes Gehäuse hast wirst du von den Phobya Pumpen (zumindest von der 220/260) sowieso nichts hören.


Wieso willst du sie dann regeln? 

Natürlich gibt es immer Leute, denen Hardware XYZ leise genug ist. Das ist dann aber kein Kriterium für gute Qualität der Hardware, sondern nur eine Aussage über die Qualität des Gehörs. Und Lautstärke ist, neben der Haltbarkeit, nunmal DIE Stärke der 1046 - und es sind die beiden Punkte, in denen sich Pumpen am ehesten hervortun können, denn genug Leistung haben sie so gut wie alle und genug Platz findet sich in den meisten Gehäusen.
Blieben noch weiche Faktoren wie "mir gefallen die Adapter nicht" oder "das Kabel sieht unschön aus". Mag stimmen - aber das hat mir einer sachlichen Empfehlung genauso wenig etwas zu tun, wie die Reaktion "aber 10/13 sieht besser aus" auf die Empfehlung "8/11 lässt sich am besten verlegen". Solche Geschmacksfragen muss einfach jeder Käufer für sich entscheiden, da gibt es kein objektives "ist besser".


----------



## Chris2109 (11. Juli 2012)

Kleiner beitrag meinerseits zum Thema Pumpe:  http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1200_Innovatek-HPPS-Plus---12V-Pumpe.html

-leise
-leistungsstark 
-12V
-keine extra Stechkarte für ac/dc Wandlung


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

ja stimmt alles chris...aber die phobya kosten einfach mal die hälfte davon

es ist meine erste wasserkühlung und wegen nachwuchs muss ich jetzt aufs geld schauen.

tausche ich in meiner ganzen konfig die pumpe zur phobya aus und auch den cpu kühler zum ekl ltx, so komme ich von 240€ auf 190€

wenn ich dann den deckel hier zu mache und nix von der pumpe höre bei sagen wir 75% leistung, dann bin ich mehr als zufrieden

wenn ich hier alles aus habe, dann höre ich aus dem heck des fractal case den cpu luftSUMMER und so langsam nervts. 

Die pumpe sollte schon klein sein, da sie unten gegen die HDD plätze getauscht wird und dann komplett mit schaumstoff zu gedämmt wird

bei der eheim, auch wenn sie marginal vorteile hat, bis auf den preis, dann bekomme ich bei der eheim A keine dämmung zusätzlich rein, und B müsse ich noch den zwischenboden vom Case versenken. ich möchte da drin so wenig wie möglich abdremeln oder sonst was


----------



## Älsta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso willst du sie dann regeln?



Er (ops16ml5) hat ein gedämmtes Gehäuse -> er will sie nicht regeln.
Ich (Älsta ) habe kein gedämmtes Gehäuse -> ich will sie vielleicht regeln.

Was die Lebensdauer der Pumpe angeht: Ich hab bisher nichts darüber  gelesen, dass Phobya Pumpen öfter defekt sind als die von Eheim.
-> Wenn ich bei der Lebensdauer also keine signifikanten Unterschiede  sehe, dann würde ich die Phobya aufgrund der anderen Faktoren  favorisieren. Und dabei beziehe ich alle Faktoren mit ein, auch, wenn die  Lebensdauer eine größere Gewichtung verdient. (In diesem Fall hier spielt allerdings auch noch der Preis eine wichtige Rolle.)


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

hat er recht der Älsta!

wenn ich mir aber mal so die werte ansehe, werde ich sie auch auf 70% drosseln.

in den tests steht, das leider bei der phobya kein adapter kabel dabei liegt. was für ein adapter kabel meinen die?
die hat doch einen 3-pin anschluss, kann man doch ohne weiteres eine lüftersteuerung oder auf des MB stecken, da wo mal die lüfter gesteckt haben..oder völlig vorbei am thema?


----------



## Älsta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> in den tests steht, das leider bei der phobya kein adapter kabel dabei liegt. was für ein adapter kabel meinen die?



Wahrscheinlich einen Adapter von 3pin auf Molex. 



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> die hat doch einen 3-pin anschluss, kann man doch ohne weiteres eine lüftersteuerung oder auf des MB stecken, da wo mal die lüfter gesteckt haben..oder völlig vorbei am thema?



Auf dem MB einstecken, damit wäre ich vorsichtig. Besonders bei der leistungsfähigeren Variante 260. 
Hab zwar gelesen, dass es bei manchen geht, ich persönlich würde das aber nicht machen. 

Lüftersteuerung sollte bei der 220 ohne Probleme funktionieren. Schau aber lieber erstmal was deine Steuerung so verträgt. (Bei meiner ist 1A/Kanal das Maximum, die 260 würde ich da nicht anschließen)
Falls ich die 260 nehmen sollte, werde ich mir einen Adapter basteln.


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

aaahh

ich habe so einen glaube ich noch rumliegen vom alten case
wenn nicht, ist ja nen pfennigartikel

also ich bin wegen der phobya auf deiner seite. denke mal ich werde die auch nehmen
hab ganz vergessen..zu den 190€ kommen ja noch die 82€ für den gpu kühler dazu 
liquid extasy wieder mal


----------



## Älsta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ja, die GPU-Kühler sind immer relativ teuer.

Theoretisch könntest du die Grafikkarte auch erst später mit in den  Kreislauf einbinden, falls es dir im Moment zu teuer wäre. Solange genug Radiatorfläche zur Verfügung steht,  sollte das ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

jup, habe leider zu der sapphire 6950 dirt 3 gegriffen. viele vorteile, aber der einzige nachteil is das custom design. leider

für die radis habe ich mir ein 120er magicool slim radi und in die front kommt ein dual 140er magicool slim radi

man sagt ja 1x120er für 100watt. da die graka max 225 watt nimmt und die cpu 95 reicht das meiner meinung. da der radi in die front kommt muss ich schon ein stück vom zwischenboden wegdremeln, daher wollte ich auch eine kleine pumpe die in den zwischenboden dann passt


----------



## Älsta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Hast du dich da schon informiert ? Gibt's für die Graka dann überhaupt einen GPU-Kühler ?

Ja, die Radiatoren reichen zum Kühlen auf jeden Fall. 
Ich hab auch vor einen Radiator in der Front anzubringen. Ist bei mir aber auch die einzige Möglichkeit einen 2x120mm im Gehäuse zu verbauen. (Außer am Boden, aber da müsste ich dann erst noch ein paar Bohrungen anbringen, das hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor)


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

ja nur liquid extasy hat genau die ich brauche. kein anderer. und das kostet natürlich.
ich habe genug platz, jedoch müsste ich auch bohren, was auch ich nicht möchte.
daher kommt hinten ein kleiner hin der luft ins gehäuse saugt und in die front den dual der auch luft reinpustet.
somit muss ich nur einen hdd case entfernen, also nieten weg und gut ist. den agb mache ich neben das MB.
habe alles aus pappe schon angefertigt und zu schauen wie es am besten passt, jedoch bin ich mir immernoch unsicher was für winkel und anschlüsse ich noch kaufen muss.
weniger bohren und sägen ist mein ziel bei gleicher oder besserer kühlung als jetzt nur mit luft


----------



## Älsta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> daher kommt hinten ein kleiner hin der luft ins gehäuse saugt und in die front den dual der auch luft reinpustet.


Aber kann die Luft dann auch noch irgendwo raus ?  

Was die Anschlüsse angeht, bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher. Vermutlich werden es aber diese hier: Klick und klick

Aber die größere Frage, die sich mir derzeit stellt ist: Soll ich das ganze Blau oder Weiß beleuchten... 
Bei weißer Beleuchtung sieht das ganze edler aus, man sieht dann allerdings auch jede Kleinigkeit (also Staub, Verschmierungen, usw...)


----------



## ops16ml5 (12. Juli 2012)

Ja jlar. Habe oben noch schräg drin einen 180er luffi sitzen der alles raussaugt und ein paar mesh öffnungen hinten.  

Mit den schläuchen beschäftige ich mich auch grad. Silber anschlüsse mit transparenten schlauch un blauer flüssigkeit oder doch weiße schläuche und transparente flüssigkeit.

Ich mache weisses licht und ein nicht ganz durchsichtiges schwarzes plexi window. Somit ist es durchsichtig aber nicht zu100% un hält sich dezent im hintergrund un man sieh den dreck nicht fals vorhanden


----------



## Älsta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Ja jlar. Habe oben noch schräg drin einen 180er luffi sitzen der alles raussaugt und ein paar mesh öffnungen hinten.


Achso, alles klar 



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Mit den schläuchen beschäftige ich mich auch grad. Silber anschlüsse mit transparenten schlauch un blauer flüssigkeit oder doch weiße schläuche und transparente flüssigkeit.


Ich neige zwar dazu, mich immer doch nochmal um zu entscheiden, aber ich denke ich nehme transparente Schläuche, blaue Flüssigkeit, schwarze Anschlüsse und beleuchte das dann weiß. Das wird mir wahrscheinlich am besten gefallen.
Je nachdem, welche Farben bei dir im Rechner dominieren würde ich dann die gleiche Farbe bei den Schläuchen wählen. Weiße Schläuche wirken wahrscheinlich fehl am Platz, wenn du sonst nichts anderes weißes im Rechner hast..., falls du allerdings noch weiße Lüfter o.Ä. verbaut hast, würde es natürlich Top aussehen.



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Ich mache weisses licht und ein nicht ganz durchsichtiges schwarzes plexi window. Somit ist es durchsichtig aber nicht zu100% un hält sich dezent im hintergrund un man sieh den dreck nicht fals vorhanden


Das ist eine gute Idee, das sieht bestimmt richtig gut aus. Leider kann ich mein Plexiglas nicht einfach abdunkeln. Fertigst du das Window selbst ?


----------



## ops16ml5 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

es gibt einen store wo man direkt passgenau bestellen kann mit zum biespiel 70% blickdichtigkeit...müsste ich mal grübeln wie der store sich nannte.

naja in meinem fractal design XL ist alles schwarz und 4 weiße lüfter, wobei man nur 2 davon sieht. alles andere ist schwarz. Das 24 pin und 8 pin MB kabel ist weiß und einzeln gesleevt. nur noch das doppel 6 pin kabel für die graka muss gegen weiß getauscht werden. daher tendiere ich zu weißen schläuchen. auch weil viele sagen das die transparenten durch farbliche zusätze sich verfärben und so. würde bei weißen nicht auffallen.

daher tendiere ich derzeit eigentlich mehr zu schwazen komponenten, schwarze anschüsse und weiße schläuche mit transparentem wasser oder blau. sieht man ja doch im AGB dann


----------



## Älsta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Hübsches Gehäuse. 
Ja, wenn du weiße Lüfter hast und weiß gesleevte Kabel, dann würd ich auch auf jeden Fall die weißen Schläuche nehmen.
(Hast du den MDPC-X Sleeve genommen, oder einen anderen ?)


----------



## ops16ml5 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

danke

nee ich habe fertige von ebay bestellt, waren günstig und sehen doch recht gut aus
was ich aber machen werde ist die einzelnen adern zu flechten und dann wieder im adapter einzuklemmen.

also bei 24 adern vom ATX Kabel werden nur noch 8 geflochtene


----------



## Älsta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Okay, hab nämlich auch schon überlegt mir einfach fertiggesleevte Kabel bei Aquatuning oder Caseking (<- da sind die deutlich günstiger) zu bestellen. Aber da ich so gerne bastel, mach ich das wahrscheinlich doch selbst. 
Flechten, das ist auch mal eine Idee.

Wenn du willst, kannst du ja ein paar Bilder machen, wenn du dann fertig bist


----------



## ops16ml5 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

die idee mit dem flechten habe ich auch mal in einem forum bilderthreat gesehen, daher hab ich es
die haben halt die kabel 2 farbig gemacht und dann immer 2 adern verdrillt (die übereinander liegenden) oder immer 3. hab ich so übernommen die idee

ich werde mir das alles in 2 wochen bestellen und dann werde ich bissl basteln. hoffe es dauert nicht zu lang

du dann bitte auch!


----------



## Älsta (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Das passt ja, ich bestell nämlich auch so in 1-2 Wochen. 
Ja, ich kann auch Bilder machen, muss nur mal schauen welchen Foto ich benutze, meiner hat vor ein paar Wochen den Geist aufgegeben..., aber da findet sich schon einer.

Was nutzt du eigentlich zum Beleuchten? Kathoden oder LED's?


----------



## ops16ml5 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich habe glücklicherweise noch 5 amiente beleuchtungsleisten von ikea die alle möglich farben wachen un wechseln. Entweder mache ich die rein oder aber leds da die nich ganz so grell leuchten wie leiszen. Möchte das ehr dezent halten

was ich aber noch machen werde, ich beklebe drin alles sichtbare mit schwarzer 3D carbon folie


----------



## Älsta (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Ich habe glücklicherweise noch 5 amiente beleuchtungsleisten von ikea die alle möglich farben wachen un wechseln. Entweder mache ich die rein oder aber leds da die nich ganz so grell leuchten wie leiszen. Möchte das ehr dezent halten



Ich will auch eher eine dezente Beleuchtung, deshalb nehme ich die Flexlight SMD LED's von Aquatuning. Falls die noch zu hell sind, werd ich sie dann noch dimmen. 



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> was ich aber noch machen werde, ich beklebe drin alles sichtbare mit schwarzer 3D carbon folie



Bin auf die Bilder gespannt 

Gestern hab ich mir noch Sleeve rausgesucht. Ich werde wahrscheinlich Schwarz und dieses Blau nehmen. Das passt dann optisch zum Rest der Hardware, der auch entweder schwarz oder blau ist. Somit ist eigentlich alles schwarz/blau und wird dann weiß beleuchtet.


----------



## ops16ml5 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

blau schwarz ist auch was feines.

hast du eine idee was ich mit meinem RAM problem machen kann. habe leider die roten g.skill ripjaws. kann ich die weiß lackieren, mit folio bekleben oder wie bekomme ich die am besten, sichersten und günstigsten weiß?


----------



## Älsta (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Rot? Das passt natürlich nicht so gut ...

Wie wäre es denn hiermit. Einfache schwarze Kühler kaufen und umlackieren. Evtl. funktioniert das auch mit denen die du schon hast. Ist vielleicht nur etwas schwieriger wegen den Kühlrippen, die deine Kühler noch haben.


----------



## ops16ml5 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

so ich habe fast alles nun bestellt.

ich benötige nur noch einen rat

schläuche und anschlüsse. bis jetzt dachte ich an 11/8 schlauch und anschlüsse mit überwurfmutter. habe aber bedenken, das die ein wenig dünn aussehen und im case untergehen.
daher rätzel ich derzeit bei 11/8 zu bleiben, 11/8 mit 11/8 tülle für etwas besseren flow, oder aber auf 13/10 tüllen mit 13/10 schlauch zu gehen. 
wenn ich auf 13/10 gehen würde, würde ich diese gern ohne schellen nutzen da sowas mies aussieht.

hat jemand eine zündende idee was besser und schöner wäre?


----------



## Älsta (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ich bin mittlerweile auch zu 13/10er Schlauch gewechselt -> sieht einfach besser aus. Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach Anschraubtüllen, die sehen doch auch sehr gut aus ?


----------



## ops16ml5 (22. Juli 2012)

13/10 sollte schon mindestens sein, wobei viele sagen er knickt zu schnell. Habe bedenken das 16/10 zu dick wird. Leider kann ich kein vergleich machen, da ich noch nie mit wakü zu tun hatte. Bis jetzt stehen aber alle zeichen auf die weissen 16/10 mit 10er schraubtüllen


----------



## Älsta (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Der 13/10er knickt zwar leichter, aber wenn du keine engen Biegeradien hast (mit Radius < 4-5cm), dann solltest du da auch keine Probleme kriegen. 

Auf dem Bild siehst du den 13/10er im Vergleich zum 16/10er. -> Man sieht der 13/10er von Primochill ist schon an der Grenze, während der 16/10er noch keine Probleme macht.

Der 16/10er ist mir aber auch etwas zu dick. (Außerdem kosten die Schraubtüllen nochmal mehr)


----------



## ops16ml5 (22. Juli 2012)

Auch aquatuning rät zu 13/10 masterkleer in weiss mit schraubtüllen. Auf dem bild knickt der masterkleer natürlich ab. Aquatuning bezeichnet ihn jedoch als mit der meist gekaufte in letzter zeit


update von heute:

ich bleibe nun bei den weißen masterkleer 13/10 und entscheide mich diese woche noch zu tüllen oder tüllen mit überwurfmutter und dann wird am WE bestellt, gibt ja 10% bei AT


----------



## ludscha (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ich will euch beiden ja nicht in die Suppe spucken 

aber überlegt es euch gut welchen Schlauchdurchmesser Ihr verwendet, den ich habe mein Lehrgeld was das Knicken angeht schon gezahlt. 

Nach 3 Wochen hatte ich schon einen Knick vom CPU- zum MB-Kühler mit Durchfluss-Minderung 

Ich hätte zwar Knickschutzfedern verbauen können, was aber für mich Optisch ein ,,no go" war.

Also habe ich nach vier Wochen die 13/10er Verschraubungen samt Schlauch rausgeschmissen und alles in 16/10 verbaut. 

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## Älsta (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> ich bleibe nun bei den weißen masterkleer 13/10 und entscheide mich  diese woche noch zu tüllen oder tüllen mit überwurfmutter und dann wird  am WE bestellt, gibt ja 10% bei AT



Ich werde auch am 30.07 bestellen. Die 10% lohnen sich bei so einer Bestellung ja .



ludscha schrieb:


> Ich will euch beiden ja nicht in die Suppe spucken
> 
> aber überlegt es euch gut welchen Schlauchdurchmesser Ihr verwendet, den  ich habe mein Lehrgeld was das Knicken angeht schon gezahlt.
> 
> ...


 
Gut, wenn du MB-Kühler hast, hast du ja auch engere Biegeradien. Das der 13/10er dafür nicht ideal ist, ist mir schon bewusst, aber da die Schläuche bei mir alle relativ gerade verlegt werden, sollte ich da eigentlich keine Probleme kriegen, oder? Ansonsten kann man den 13/10er ja komplett vergessen.
Knickschutzfedern werde ich aus dem gleichen Grund auch nicht verwenden. Das sieht einfach nichts aus. Außerdem, wie gesagt, habe ich ja keine engen Radien.


----------



## ops16ml5 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

ja federn kommen bei mir auch nicht in frage.

ich habe auch kein MB Kühler.

ich werde die pumpe unten platzieren, von dort hoch zum gpu kühler, oben raus an den 120er radi, von dort raus auf die cpu, von dort nach rechts zum AGB der neben dem MB recht hängt, von dort weiter nach rechts unter die 5,25 schächte zum 280er radi und von dort nach unten zur pumpe.

somit habe ich eigentlich keine enge biegeradien, es könnte maximal von der gpu zum radi und von dort zur cpu schlecht werden, jedoch glaube ich biegen die sich alle im 90 grad winkel, was ja machbar sein soll.

ich mach mir da weniger sorgen ums knicken, ehr das die 13/10 zu dünn aussehen, alle die schön aussehen, haben die 16/10er drin. daher steht dieser zur wahl von masterkleer in weiß.
so wie ich jetzt entschieden habe kommen dazu dann schwarze schlauchtüllen von perfect seal 10mm, da hier alle sagen, dass man keine schellen oder so braucht, was ich auch haben will.
bei den winkeln an der pumpe und der gpu werde ich dann sicher zur schelle greifen oder komplett anschlüsse mit überwurfmutter. ich finde mit tüllen sieht das besser aus, da man den schlauch komplett auf der hardware enden sieht.


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> ich werde die pumpe unten platzieren, von dort hoch zum gpu kühler, oben raus an den 120er radi, von dort raus auf die cpu, von dort nach rechts zum AGB der neben dem MB recht hängt, von dort weiter nach rechts unter die 5,25 schächte zum 280er radi und von dort nach unten zur pumpe.


 Der Radiator vor der Pumpe wird dir Schwierigkeiten beim Befüllen verursachen. Wichtig ist bei jedem Aufbau das die Pumpe das Wasser aus dem AGB zieht. Der Rest der Reihenfolge ist egal.


----------



## ops16ml5 (24. Juli 2012)

Und was kann passieren wenns nich so ist? ich meine ja nur viele haben das doch so oder?


----------



## ludscha (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Also ich kenne keinen der seinen AGB irgendwo im Kreislauf eingebaut hat.

Wie willst du dann nachfüllen wenn dir die Pumpe den AGB randvoll drückt ??

Diese Pumpen drücken nur und saugen nicht. 

AGB-Pumpe und dann am besten von unten nach oben Verschlauchen.

Ein Radi zwischen GPU und CPU bringt meines Erachtens garnichts.

@ Älsta

Wenn du Geld sparen willst nimm gleich den 16/10er oder den 11/8, außer  du bastelst gerne und lässt gern Kühlwasser ab 

Mfg
ludscha


----------



## ops16ml5 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

den kleinen radi zwischen gpu und cpu musste ich wählen, da ich vorn nur ein 280er hinbekomme. da ich etwa 300 watt kühlen muss, gehts leider nicht anders

der 280er kommt nun nach der pumpe und geht zur gpu. nach der gpu, um wenigstens etwas zu kühlen, kommt der 120er zwischen gpu und cpu

anders bekomme ich das leider nicht in meinem fractal case hin. will nicht den deckel aufschneiden, da er schön clean von aussen aussieht und gedämmt ist.

wenn du eine idee für mich hättest, wäre ich dankbar.

update:

guckst du..

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e85056ecb9622695a941b7c3f4790ae4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bitte mal feedback geben ob man es so bestellen kann. benötige ich unbedingt noch eine backplate für den cpu kühler? kann doch bestimmt den von meinem alpenföhn brocken nutzen oder andere unterlegscheiben einfach drunter.

hat jemand erfahrung gemacht mit den tüllen von perfect seal und dem schlauch? würde alles gern ohne schellen oder so nutzen, bis auf die anschlüsse an der pumpe. rutschen die tüllen runter oder läuft wasser aus?


----------



## Älsta (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ludscha schrieb:


> @ Älsta
> 
> Wenn du Geld sparen willst nimm gleich den 16/10er oder den 11/8, außer  du bastelst gerne und lässt gern Kühlwasser ab



Also ich bastel ja schon gerne, aber das Kühlwasser will ich trotzdem ungern "ständig" ablassen... 
...schwierig. Ich schau mir die 16/10er einfach nochmal an...

@ops16ml5:

Müsstest eigentlich alles haben. Wie das mit der Backplate ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.

UPDATE:

Mal eine Frage: Warum hast du eigentlich dieses Befestigungsset von EKWB noch dabei ? Bei dem Kühler müsste doch alles dabei sein was man zum befestigen braucht, oder nicht ??
Ich weiß zwar, dass beim Lieferumfang nur Kühler+Anleitung steht, aber in dem Unboxing Video bei Aquatuning ist ja auch alles dabei. Eine Backplate scheint man somit auch nicht zu benötigen...


----------



## ops16ml5 (25. Juli 2012)

Das befestigungsmaterial habe ich noch dazu ge.ommen da ich nich auf diese standart schrauben stehe die dabei sind. Die sind silber und sehen aus wie scheiben. Bei weiß un schwarz würde das stören


----------



## Älsta (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ok gut, das kann ich verstehen. Und wie sieht das mit der Backplate aus, die braucht man eigentlich auch nicht, oder ?


----------



## ops16ml5 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

hab ich auch schon gelöscht. wenn nicht nehme ich die vom cpu luftkühler. man bekommt ja die unterlegscheiben bei der halterrung die ich nun dazu nehme dazu. und oben zwischen board und kühler sind muffen, damit er nicht durchbiegt. von daher wird keine benötigt. das einzige was ich noch nicht bedacht habe, wäre ein ablasshahn um mal wasser abzulassen. schlägt aber auch gleich mit einem 4-fach verteiler von alphacool + 2 verschlussschrauben + 2 weitere tüllen nochmals mit 15€ zur kasse.

die frage ist nur, benötigt man das wirklich...??? 

kann man nicht einfach die pumpe etwas vorziehen, pc schräg stellen und vorn die tülle abschrauben? sollte doch auch gehen oder?


----------



## Älsta (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Über einen Ablasshahn hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, ist mir aber erstmal zu teuer. Ich werde einfach den Schlauch an der Pumpe entfernen (also am Ausgang der Pumpe), einen Behälter unterstellen und sie dann einschalten, dann sollte sie das Wasser, dass im AGB ist rauspumpen. Beim Rest hilft die Schwerkraft.


----------



## ops16ml5 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

ich habe ne lösung gefunden für mein roten ram -> *Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Khler Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Khler EOL 19049

*nochmal 30 euro, was solls. wird doch alles finanziert


----------



## Älsta (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Die Kühlkörper hab ich auch schon gesehen. Dachte nur du wolltest weiße haben  

Soo, wenn die Preise heute Abend bei Mindfactory stimmen, dann werde ich mal meine Hardware bestellen. Die Wakü bestell ich dann nächsten Montag, und Sleeve wahrscheinlich ebenfalls...


----------



## ops16ml5 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

naja, weiße gibts nirgends, da die schläuche weiß sind, und der rest in schwarz ist, kommt noch schwarze 3d carbon folie ein und das reicht, wenn die ram kühler dann auch noch weiß wären, wär es überladen, und für 16€ sind alle kühler nicht mehr rot. das ist doch hauptsache.

wieso bestellst du bei mindfactory? bei aquatuning ist es doch derzeit am günstigsten


----------



## <BaSh> (25. Juli 2012)

ops16ml5 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso bestellst du bei mindfactory? bei aquatuning ist es doch derzeit am günstigsten



Er bestellt bei Mf die Hardware (CPU etc)


----------



## Älsta (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



			
				;4418721 schrieb:
			
		

> Er bestellt bei Mf die Hardware (CPU etc)


 
Genau. Die Wakü-Teile werden bei AT bestellt . (Zumindest größtenteils; Falls sie den CPU-Kühler, den ich haben will, bis Montag nicht auf Lager haben, werde ich wohl auch noch bei CK bestellen müssen...)


----------



## ops16ml5 (2. August 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

so ich habe gestern alles bestellt da es ja die 10% Rabatt bei AT gab.
ich hoffe nächste woche kommt alles und dann mache ich mich in meinem urlaub ans einbauen.

werde auch dann auch mit ein paar bildern versorgen!


----------



## Älsta (2. August 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Auf die Bilder freu ich mich schon .

Hab auch bereits alles bestellt. Schon eingetroffen ist der i5 3570k, 16Gb DDR3-1600 G.Skill und mein Sleeve von MDPC-X


----------



## ops16ml5 (11. August 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

so gestern ist der größte teil eingetroffen:

1 x MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator                  	 
                        1 x Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz                  	 
                        1 x Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra 1000ml                  	 
                        1 x Alphacool Schraubensatz Cool Cover Black                  	 
                        1 x Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump                  	 
                        3 x 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - black nick                  	 
                        1 x Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 3-Fach Lü                  	 
                        4 x Phobya Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll - gerändelt - black nickel                  	 
                        2 x Arctic Cooling RC RAM-Kühler EOL                  	 
                        6 x 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - b                  	 
                        1 x Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 25 LT                  	 
                        1 x Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv White 3,3m 

                        1 x XSPC 120mm Universal Radstand                  	 

so und was fehlt wieder...na das wichtigste...der cpu und gpu kühler sind nicht vor ende august lieferbar. wie schön das ich jetzt 2 wochen urlaub habe und nichts machen kann, ausser unseren umzug.. tolle wurst

naja wenigstens den ram kühler habe ich schon mal eingebaut. bestellt habe ich jetzt auch noch eine durchflussanzeige und nen agb filterschwamm

ich habe ja immernoch etwas hoffnung das die teile etwas ehr kommen.


----------



## Älsta (12. August 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Ich hab mein Zeug mittlerweile schon alles eingebaut, Kabel sind gesleevt und die Wakü läuft auch ... Jetzt sind nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu tun...

Was ich dir schon mal sagen kann: Die Phobya DC-260 ist extrem leise, also ich höre bei offenem Gehäuse bei 1m Abstand absolut nichts! (bei 100% Leistung; -> Drosselung ist also eig. nicht nötig)


----------



## ops16ml5 (12. August 2012)

Hui das klingt gut. Lasse sie dann auch auf volllast laufen. Habe mir überlegt sie in dem mitgelieferten verpackungsmaterial zu verbauen. Netzteil muss auch hochkannt verbaut werden da der radi unten hin kommen wird un seitlich luft zieht. Ich will unbedingt los legen aber fehlt das wichtigste un umzug hält mich auf


----------



## Älsta (12. August 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

So, ich bin jetzt fertig mit meinem Umbau . Hab heute früh noch ein letztes Kabel gesleevt und die Beleuchtung eingebaut. 



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Habe mir überlegt sie in dem mitgelieferten verpackungsmaterial zu verbauen



Wenn das vom Platz her funktioniert. Aber wie gesagt, wegen der Lautstärke musst du dir absolut keine Sorgen machen. 



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Ich will unbedingt los legen aber fehlt das wichtigste un umzug hält mich auf



Das kann ich nur zu gut verstehen 

Ich hatte/habe mit einer Bestellung allerdings auch Probleme. Da mein CPU-Kühler nämlich bei AT und CK nicht auf Lager war, hab ich ihn bei einem Ebay-Händler bestellt. Hab direkt am nächsten Morgen das Geld überwiesen (das war am 30.07) und dann hab ich gewartet und gewartet. Irgendwann war alles da, nur mein CPU-Kühler nicht . Auf Ebay war der Kühler schon längst als "versandt" markiert, trotzdem war er auch eine Woche später noch nicht da. Dann hab ich ihn nochmal bei einem Händler über Amazon bestellt, von dem ich auch meinen RAM habe, und da hatte ich ihn dann 2 Tage später..., dann konnte ich endlich anfangen.
Den Ebay-Händler hab ich angeschrieben -> keine Antwort... jetzt hab ich mich an Ebay gewandt, mal schauen was dabei rauskommt. Käuferschutz hilft leider nur bei Bezahlung mit "Paypal"...
Naja, hoffentlich sehe ich meine knapp 40 € wieder ..., dabei hat der Händler 99,7% positive Bewertungen (bei knapp 4000), hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich da Probleme kriege...


----------



## ops16ml5 (18. August 2012)

Mahlzeit. AT hat noch immer nich die beiden kühler verschickt. Langsam werd ich echt ungeduldig.

Hast du bilder vom umbau gemacht?


----------



## Älsta (18. August 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*



ops16ml5 schrieb:


> Hast du bilder vom umbau gemacht?



Bisher habe ich hier nur ein paar Bilder vom Ergebnis hochgeladen (Habe aber auch welche vom Umbau). 
Bin gespannt was du dazu sagst  ...Ist nicht perfekt, aber ich bin doch ganz zufrieden damit. Vor allem ist es schön, dass alles beim ersten Mal geklappt hat .


----------



## ops16ml5 (19. August 2012)

Sieht doch sehr gut aus. Schönes zusammenspiel von blau und schwarz un sauber gesleevt. Bekommst ein bienchen ins muttiheft! 

in einer woche sollte auch bei mir der umbau starten. Wie lange hast du insgesamt gebraucht?


----------



## Älsta (19. August 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Dankeschön !

Ich hab so 5-6 Abende gebraucht, bis ich komplett fertig war. Wobei ich die meiste Zeit für's Sleeven der Kabel benötigt habe. Die Hardware war relativ schnell aus- bzw. eingebaut. 

In einer Woche geht's los ? Dann wünsch ich dir schon mal viel Spaß


----------



## ops16ml5 (28. September 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

aaahhh heute kommt endlich die letzte lieferung.

hey Älsta...mit was würdest du deinen Radi vorher sauber machen?

ich lese hier überall cillit bäng grün und orange. ich habe aber bedenken das orange zu aggresiev ist.
hast du noch nen zündenden tipp?

nachher gehts aus ausbauen und morgen gehts los mit basteln

bilder folgen natürlich


----------



## 1821984 (28. September 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Für sauber machen ist meine empfehlung einfach folgende:

Radi zuerst mit Wasser durchspühlen. Danach Cillit-Bang einfüllen und mit Wasser mischen. Das ganze dann wenige Minuten einwirken lassen ( 5min. reichen) und rauslaufen lassen. Dabei mal schauen wieviel schmodder rauskommt.
Ggf. nochmal das ganze. Zuletzt mit viel Wasser ausspühlen bis kein Schaum mehr kommt und das Wasser auch so wieder rausläuft. Zuletzt mit destilliertem Wasser nachspühlen und gut. Und ausreichend trocknen lassen. Vielleicht über Kopf mal ne Nacht stehen lassen, damit auch der letzte Tropfen Reiniger usw. rauskommt.

Hab ich so gemacht und nie Probleme mit Dreck oder so gehabt.


----------



## ops16ml5 (4. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand schnell helfen?

ich hab alles eingebaut und hab nen ersten test gestartet. Die pumpe zieht fast 0 wasser. Es kommt nirgens wasser raus und alles ist handfest angezogen. Die pumpe habe ich nicht nirmal stehen montiert sonder quf die seite gelegt.  

Warum zieht die kaum wasser???


----------



## Rurdo (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

WaKü-Pumpen "ziehen" kein Wasser, sie leiten es nur weiter!
Du MUSST beim Befüllen darauf achten dass das Wasser die pumpe erreicht... Heißt soviel wasser einfüllen dass es von allein durch die schläuche bis in die pumpe fließt...
Mach mal am besten ein Foto von dem ganzen!


----------



## ops16ml5 (8. Oktober 2012)

Fehler war: die scheiss tülle am gpu block war zu lang. Ab einer gewindelänge von 2 mm braucht man eine distanzscheibe. Nur gut dass das gewinde der tülle 6mm ist. 

Unterlegscheibe plus zweiten o-ring un alles läuft.

Kurzer test...nach 1 stunde bf3 haben wir 40° auf den cores, 40° auf der graka, wasser und mb sowie innenraum kommen wir auf 25°.

sieht nicht schlecht aus oder?

nur die seitentür is etwas misslungen.

Bilder werde ich mal die woche machen fals es wen interessiert


----------



## Älsta (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: einkaufsliste für wakü überprüfen bitte*

Sry, ich war die letzten 2 Wochen hier nicht online. 

Freut mich aber, dass jetzt alles läuft. Bilder wären natürlich schön .


----------

